
AI chip startup Graphcore raises $50M to battle Nvidia and Intel - midko
https://venturebeat.com/2017/11/13/ai-chip-startup-graphcore-raises-50-million-to-battle-nvidia-and-intel/
======
arcanus
Good luck to them.

However, it's very difficult to compete with big Silicon. I suspect they want
to prove that they have valuable IP, and then look for an exit, like nervana
systems.

